

American Hacker: Frank Lucas Waxes Poetic on the Dangers of Outside Investment - pius
http://piusuzamere.com/2007/11/14/american-hacker-frank-lucas-waxes-poetic-on-the-dangers-of-outside-investment

======
muhfuhkuh
Perhaps bootstrapping and bootlegging go hand in hand. That is, go it alone
for as long as you can get away with it.

